# Gravely20gpro lawn journal



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)




----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)




----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)




----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)




----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)




----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks good. Im at 4.25 on my lawn too with a walk behind mower. Looks like a nice cut from that Gravely.

Some guys post a lot of text but hardly any pics...not you


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Thanks I'm on here to show that all you need is to cut tall. I don't use any water or fertilizer. Wish I could cut higher but the gravely is maxed out


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Agree looks good. My next door neighbor cuts the same way. I have been helping him with his yard this year. I can appreciate the beauty of the higher HOC, but my son's baseballs get lost in his yard.



gravely G20 pro said:


> Thanks I'm on here to show that all you need is to cut tall. I don't use any water or fertilizer.


It really depends on what your goals are. Whether it is performance and playability for kids, friends, family, and the sports they play on it, or just being able to see the dog poop when it comes time to pick it up :lol:, there is a different HOC and level of input required/desired for everybody.


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Was able to raise mower deck to just over 5"hoc need to let yard grow into new hoc for a week or 2. Also need to make my ******* deck height adjustment more secure and make a stripe kit


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Made a piece to keep hoc adjusted to 5.5. made my hillbilly stripe kit and cut.


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Cut again today at 5.5" it's really starting to fill in


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Had to cross cut my yard for first time. Was starting to rut it badly with 1st pattern


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Morning view from inside


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)




----------

